# NH DOC Parole/Probation



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on this job?


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

N.H P/P hires from within their DOC.
You can find a gig close to the canadian border that may hire from the outside due to "no one wanting the job.
Good deal in N.H from my understanding..
:85565: 
kiljoy
Minority status....Since when?


----------

